# Resident Evil: Apocalypse



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The trailer is up, people. I know some of you don't give two figs for the first one (I do. I think it's one of the best Zombie movies around. A far cry better than anything that idiot Fulci has done) Here's the Umbrella Corporations latest, complete with Superwoman Alice, licker beasts, The Nemesis Creature and of course--ZOMBIES! Looks like another winner to me.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movies/feature/residentevilapocalypse.html


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, the wait is finally over: The sequel hits this weekend in theaters. I'm probably going Sunday with some friends of mine. We dig the film, it's too bad that some give the original no love. I regret not having seen it in the theater. When I hear someone praising some of the Schlockmeisters Zombie films, or **** piles like *Video Dead* and put this one down, I have to wonder what brand of Anti-Freeze they've been ingesting. The Zombies looked great, the action was non-stop, the storyline was plausible (greedy corporation, gets a little TOO GREEDY and they pay the consequences in spades) and then there's the delectable eye candy known as Milla Jovovich.

So to all you naysayers, I say this: STOP YER BITCHIN' ALREADY, and enjoy this flick for what it has to offer! It's a good solid peice of filmmaking about Undead Flesheaters, swarming to eat raw human meat! Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I just wish it followed the video game's story a little more. I didn't much care for it, but I did quite enjoy the end sequence leading up to the discovery of a zombie-ravaged Raccoon City. I actually want to see the sequel more than I did the original, and have a feeling I'll enjoy it more than I did the original.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I didn't care much for the first one. My roommate is so excited about it though so we will be seeing it this weekend.


----------

